# Name that bike



## brianmaysguitar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
New member here, trying to ID a bicycle from my childhood.  Unfortunately I don't have any photos, but will describe the bike as best I can. 

It was a single speed muscle bike with 20s and a coaster brake.  Bright orange in color with a black banana seat.  Seat had a "ribbed" style and the tires were a bit more like knobbies than standard or racing slicks.  

I have found similar styles, but they tend to be 3 or 5-speed or have caliper brakes.  No exact matches as of yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Backpedaler (May 31, 2009)

*search the web*

there are a few sites that have pics. bikeicons, mostlymusclebikes and more


----------



## necessaryevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Check out classicmusclebike.yuku.com There's a whole section of department store catalog pics and patents. They should be able to help out.


----------

